# Video8> Welche Auflösung fürs spätere Abspielen auf DVD



## milea (3. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumnutzer!

Ich bin ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Videobearbeitung und habe damit angefangen meine alten analogen Bänder (Video8 Format) zu digitalisieren - besser gesagt: ich möchte damit anfangen.
Ich habe mich nun auch ein wenig belesen aber dennoch sind noch ein paar Fragen offen:

Da wir die Filme später auf DVD an unserem Fernsehen anschauen wollen weiß ich nicht, mit welcher Auflösung ich die Bänder capturen soll.
Mit der Video8 Auflösung (also 320x240) oder gleich mit DVD Format (720x576). Ich denke ja, die DVD Auflösung von Anfang an ist logischer, damit dann beim Exportieren nicht hochgerechnet werden muss und so die Bildqualität weiter sinkt. Oder macht es am Ende keinen Unterschied?
Da ich die Filme ein wenig bearbeiten möchte lautet meine nächste Frage nach dem Format. Kann ich ein mpeg Video schneiden? (mit Windows Movie Maker)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir einen A/D wandler zu leihen aber ich bin mir unsicher, wie viel Vorteile ich davon wirklich habe. Ist das Bild dann so scharf wie man es von käuflichen DVDs kennt? Also ich kann mir das nicht richtig vorstellen, um wie viel besser es dannach aussieht.

Nun ja, ich hoffe meine Fragen lassen euch Profis nicht aufstöhnen  Wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzer Zeit damit.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bokay (3. August 2008)

Wenn du mehr als ein paar Bänder zu capturen hast empfiehlt sich ein Wandler auf jeden Fall!

Habe mir vor einiger Zeit den ADVC 55 (Canopus) gekauft und es liegen echt Welten zwischen einem mit ihm gecapturtem Bild und so einem Aldi Ding um 30€.

Auflösung würde Ich PAL nehmen wobei du bedenken musst dass deine Aufnahmen dadurch nicht besser werden. Was nicht heißt das Video8 grundsätzlich so schlecht ist. Es kommt halt nicht an DV heran aber wenn du gute Bänder in einer halbwegs guten Cam mit den richtigen Einstellungen verwendet hast  dann kommt schon was brauchbares dabei raus.


----------



## chmee (4. August 2008)

Full ACK an Bokay.

Zusatz: Es ist tierisch einfach, mit so einem Wandler (zB ADVC55) die Daten in den Rechner zu bekommen ( DV ), und das Schneiden ist um ein Vielfaches unproblematischer als mit Mpeg.

mfg chmee


----------

